# ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?



## Snoek (5. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe in letzter zeit schon des öfteren gehört,daß der hecht in holland nicht mehr entnommen werden darf.er kann zwar außerhalb der schonzeit beangelt werden,soll aber wieder in seinem element zurückgesetzt werden.ich habe davon leider niergens etwas gelesen,daher bin ich ein wenig skeptisch.|kopfkrat|kopfkratda ich gefangene hechte normalerweise sowiso wieder zurück setze, habe ich auch kein problem mit einer solchen regelung.sollte aber ein fisch derart verletzt sein,halte ich es für sinnvoller und waidgerechter ihn zu töten und ihn zum verzehr mitzunehmen.daher wollte ich jetzt nur mal wissen,was sache ist.#c#c

gruß snoek


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ich vermute mal, Du meinst mit Holland nicht nur Holland sondern die ganzen Niederlande. Es gibt keine generelle Regelung für Hecht in den Niederlanden, das ist in jeder der 9 Federaties gesondert geregelt, so ist z. B. in der Federatie Gronau-Drenthe 1 Hecht über 50 cm erlaubt, in der Federatie Noord-West Nederland das zurücksetzen von *jedem* Hecht vorgeschrieben.

Die  Regelungen hierzu findest Du in der Landeslijke List van Viswateren zu Beginn der Seiten für jede Federatie.  

Und aufgepasst, Verstöße sind teuer!


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Dem ist nicht viel hinzu zu fügen.
Genauso verhält es sich mir Karpfen. Außerdem gibt es in diesem Jahr einen Zusatz zur Landeslijke List van Viswateren, in der vermerkt ist, dass man an manchen Gewässern gar keinen Fisch mehr mitnehmen darf.


----------



## Snoek (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

ist ja alles gut und schön,ich finde ja das c&r ja auch vollkommen in ordnung.ich kann nur nicht verstehen,ohne jetzt wieder eine unnötige diskusion übers c&r aufkommen zu lassen,daß man schwer verletzte fische wieder schwimmen lassen muß.das müßte doch jedem einleuchten,daß dies nicht unbedingt die waidgerechte art ist.im dhv deventer z.b. darf man auch keinen fisch mehr mitnehmen.diese regelung wurde hauptsächlich wegen einiger deutschen landsleute getroffen,die den hals nicht voll kriegen und alles mitnehmen was flossen hat.wenn man allerdings bedenkt daß der berufsfischer,der auch zugang auf mehrere angepachtete gewässer des vereins hat, fleißig seine netze durchzieht,kommt mir das kotzen.:v da muß man sich doch ernsthaft fragen,warum man sich überhaupt noch einen eraubnisschein holt.dem einen wird es verboten,obwohl er bezahlt,dem anderen wird es erlaubt(was der fischer bezahlt,weiß ich nicht).hier wird doch wohl mit zweierlei maß gemessen.das wird in anderen vereinen oder bezirken sicherlich ähnlich sein.ich frage mich nur,wie man solche reglungen treffen kann |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
snoek


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Was meinst Du, wie viele Fische auf einmal "schwer verletzt" wären? Bei uns in NRW ist es ja auch so geregelt, dass Du einen gefangenen Fisch, der Schonzeit hat und schwer verletzt ist, vergraben musst und nicht mitnehmen darfst.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

In fast allen Gewässern musst Du Hechte zurücksetzen. An meinem Hausgewässer erst seit letztem Jahr.
Einen schwer verletzten Hecht zurückzusetzen ist zwar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben aber meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Wenn ich einen Hecht fange, der den Drilling bis in den Kiemen hat und blutet wie ein Schwein, nehme ich ihn mit.
Das waren im letzten Jahr 3 von 70....

Ist nun mal meine Meinung, und dazu stehe ich auch.


----------



## Roofblei (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo Snoek    #h

Ich bin der Meinung das egal in welchen Land generell ein Problem zwischen Berufsfischer und Angler besteht und es wird sich in Zukunft auch nichts daran ändern solang sich beide Parteien nicht respektieren.
Zum Thema Waidgerecht
OK in Deutschland ist man verpflichtet einen Angelschein zu machen der es dem  Angler erlauben waidgerecht den Fisch zu töten,aber sind wir mal ehrlich kannst du einschätzen wann ein gefangener Hecht so verletzt ist das er keine Lebenserwartung mehr hat ? Ich könnte es nicht, denke aber, das wenn es passiert nur mit der Angelmethode zu tun hat (toter Köderfisch und am besten noch eine Zigarette rauchen bevor ich den Anhieb setzte) d.h. den Hecht schön mal schlucken lassen."Sprich wir haben es selber in der Hand ".

Ich selber Angel nur mit Kunstködern und kann mich nicht daran erinnern einen Raubfisch so stark verletzt zu haben so das ich ihn entnehmen musste.

Das Verbot der Mitnahme von Hechten ist jedem Verein selber überlassen bei dem einen darfst du es bei dem anderen nicht. dh Info Info Info.Diese wirst du hier reichlich finden

Übrigens an alle Maastricht Angler :
dort darf man nur Angeln mit der VVM Vergunning + Vispas  
Mitnahme von Fischen aller Art Verboten.

Nun ja es ist halt so bei uns und ich denke man sollte es respektieren so wie ich die Gesetzte auch in Deutschland und anderswo einhalten werden.

Ich glaube nicht das in den Niederlanden Gesetzte erlassen werden die es vebieten Fisch mit zu nehmen, nur um den Deutschen einen Riegel vor die Tür zu schieben (kann man eh nicht kontrollieren).Den damit sind wir auch betroffen.Es sind immer mehrere Probleme die ein Mitnahmeverbot hervorrufen.

mfg
Roofblei


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

das generelle entnahmeverbot   würde ich mir  für alle   fischarten in holland wünschen 
so wie  es in maastricht  schon gehandhabt wird 


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> berufsfischer,der auch zugang auf mehrere angepachtete gewässer des vereins hat, fleißig seine netze durchzieht,kommt mir das kotzen.:v da muß man sich doch ernsthaft fragen,warum man sich überhaupt noch einen eraubnisschein holt.dem einen wird es verboten,obwohl er bezahlt,dem anderen wird es erlaubt(was der fischer bezahlt,weiß ich nicht


 
Berufsfischer dürfen (laut Bertus Rozemeijer, der übrigens auch Kontrolleur ist) auch keine Hechte entnehmen.


----------



## Snoek (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Berufsfischer dürfen (laut Bertus Rozemeijer, der übrigens auch Kontrolleur ist) auch keine Hechte entnehmen.



dann geh mal in enschede(NL)aufn markt,da siehst du alle arten von fisch von a bis z.erst letztens hat mir ein bekannter,selbst auch holland angler,von einem kapitalen hecht berichtet,der auf eis lag.er sagte,es wäre der größte hecht gewesen den er bis jetzt gesehen hat.angeblich dürfen beispielsweise in deventer auch keine zander vom berufsfischer gefangen werden.er ist aber schon dabei gesehen worden,ist ca.3-4 jahre her.mir hat ein holländischer kollege davon berichtet,wie er mit dem netz hunderte zander zwischen 60 und 100 cm in einem schlag aus dem wasser zog.man mag es glauben oder nicht,auf jeden fall war das wasser danach wie tot.da die seen mit der ijssel in verbindung sind erholt sich der bestand sicherlich.wohlgemerkt,ich praktiziere auch c&r,aber ich finde es geradezu lächerlich den anglern,die beitrag bezahlt haben,zu verbieten den ein oder anderen fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen.das heißt nicht,daß ich mich mit sogenannten kochtopffischern auf eine stufe stelle!!!

gruß snoek  |wavey:


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

@Tommy: Gerade auf deinem Hausgewässer ist doch mindestens ein Fischer. Und der nimmt sehr wohl die Hechte raus. 
Hab aber mal gehört, weiß nicht obs ein Gerücht ist, dass der, soweit möglich, seine großen Hechte lebend nach Frankreich als Besatzfische verkauft, soll wohl lokrativer sein.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> @Tommy: Gerade auf deinem Hausgewässer ist doch mindestens ein Fischer. Und der nimmt sehr wohl die Hechte raus.
> .


 
Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was Bertus mir erzählt hat...
Ob es stimmt und/oder die Berufsfischer sich dran halten, kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## snofla (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> ,ich praktiziere auch c&r,aber ich finde es geradezu lächerlich den anglern,die beitrag bezahlt haben,zu verbieten den ein oder anderen fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen.das heißt nicht,daß ich mich mit sogenannten kochtopffischern auf eine stufe stelle!!!
> 
> gruß snoek  |wavey:



@snoek

die Niederländer zwingen dich nicht in deren Verein oder Verband zu gehen, wenn du dieses tust musst du auch mit den Gesetzen die sie erlassen leben. #h


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



> wohlgemerkt,ich praktiziere auch c&r,aber ich finde es geradezu lächerlich den anglern,die beitrag bezahlt haben,zu verbieten den ein oder anderen fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen.das heißt nicht,daß ich mich mit sogenannten kochtopffischern auf eine stufe stelle!!!


 
Hallo?! Es zwingt dich doch niemand in NL zu fischen... Wie schon von meinem Vorschreiber geschrieben wurde, andere Länder andere Sitten, oder wie in diesem Fall andere Gesetze. Es gibt dort nunmal andere Regeln, und ich denke, dass man sich daran auch halten sollte.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Vor allen Dingen, wenn man die wirklich niedrigen Kosten für die Jahreskarte berücksichtigt. Das sind bei uns an vielen Gewässern 2 bis 3 Tageskarten. Da bleibt noch genug Geld übrig, den Fisch beim Händler zu holen.|rolleyes


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Moin,

mich würde grundsätzlich mal interessieren, obs in den Niederlanden nur noch einen Überbestand an großen Fischen (speziell Hechten) gibt, oder ob sich über die Jahre hin ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen den Jahrgängen eingestellt hat.


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Nöö, also wenn ich mir meine Statistiken so ansehe, gibts reichlich kleine Hechte um die 60, viele zwischen 70 und 90. Und für Meterfische musst du wie in Deutschland auch die Stellen kennen, und dafür ist wie überall viel Arbeit nötig.

Denke aber, dass man das auch nicht für die gesamten Niederlande verallgemeinern kann.


----------



## gimli (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

@Snoek

Unabhängig davon, mit wem du dich auf eine Stufe stellen willst, oder auch nicht, ist das Berufsfischertum in den Niederlanden eine teilweise staatlich verbriefte Sache, mit denen alle Angelverbände in NL große Schwierigkeiten haben.

Sie (die Verbände) sollten dieses Thema allerdings besser beurteilen können als jeder Außenstehende, der es nur vom Hörensagen kennt.

Das schließe ich mich allen Vorrednern an: Keiner wird dazu gezwungen Angeln in den Niederlanden zu praktizieren.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Auch bei uns ist es so, dass Hechte in allen Größen, von 24 bis 98 gefangen wurden, wobei die Mehrzahl im Bereich von 50 bis 70 cm lag.


----------



## Snoek (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen, wenn man die wirklich niedrigen Kosten für die Jahreskarte berücksichtigt. Das sind bei uns an vielen Gewässern 2 bis 3 Tageskarten. Da bleibt noch genug Geld übrig, den Fisch beim Händler zu holen.|rolleyes



da hast du recht.aber das ist irgendwie genau so,als wenn ich bei einer braureibesichtigung das bier mitbringe|bigeyes.wie gesagt,ich gehe nicht angeln um mir die truhe voll zu machen.aber wenn man wie ich schon über 30jahre nach holland zum angeln fährt,wundert man sich schon über einige bestimmungen,die speziel in den letzten jahren gemacht wurden.das hat mit den kosten überhaupt nichts zu tun.ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen,daß es doch nicht sein kann,daß man schwierigkeiten bekommt nur weil man mal einen maßigen fisch mitnimmt.vergleicht man das angeln mit der jagd,dürften die jäger ja nur mit einem betäubungsgewehr herumlaufen,damit sie hinterher,nachdem sie das wild gestreichelt haben,es wieder laufen lassen können.|rolleyes|rolleyes ich werde aber trotzalledem weiter zum fischen nach holland fahren#a#a

gruß snoek#h


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

@Snoek,ich sehe das genau so wie du,und den Vergleich mit der Jagd finde ich auch sehr
treffend.Wenn ich höre das in manchen Regionen jeder Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt werden muß,so würde ich dort nicht angeln gehen.Schlimm finde ich das viele dieser Hobbydriller,solche Verhältnisse gerne auch auf Deutschland übertragen würden.

Taxidermist


----------



## theundertaker (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Am Oolderplas in Holland auch Mitnahmeverbot für Hechte??


----------



## zander55 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Die Niederländer sind überzeugt, dass ihre C&R Philosophie richtig ist. Wenn man viel dafür unternimmt, dass man in einigen Jahren noch super Angelbedingungen vorfindet sieht man es nicht gern, wenn Angler kommen und Fische platt machen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt sollte sich das Geld für Vispas sparen und woanders Angel gehen.


----------



## Hardy1 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> da hast du recht.aber das ist irgendwie genau so,als wenn ich bei einer braureibesichtigung das bier mitbringe|bigeyes.wie gesagt,ich gehe nicht angeln um mir die truhe voll zu machen.aber wenn man wie ich schon über 30jahre nach holland zum angeln fährt,wundert man sich schon über einige bestimmungen,die speziel in den letzten jahren gemacht wurden.das hat mit den kosten überhaupt nichts zu tun.ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen,daß es doch nicht sein kann,daß man schwierigkeiten bekommt nur weil man mal einen maßigen fisch mitnimmt.vergleicht man das angeln mit der jagd,dürften die jäger ja nur mit einem betäubungsgewehr herumlaufen,damit sie hinterher,nachdem sie das wild gestreichelt haben,es wieder laufen lassen können.|rolleyes|rolleyes ich werde aber trotzalledem weiter zum fischen nach holland fahren#a#a
> 
> #6#6
> 
> Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen. Der Wunsch nach einer Regelung die verlangt, alle gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzten zu müssen finde ich unangemessen . Wenn ich im Mittel 2 - 3 Zander pro Jahr mitnehme, dann kann ich daran nichts verwerfliches erkennen. Das hier aber so etwas wie eine Hetzjagd auf diese "Abschädler" - zu denen ich dann wohl auch gehöre- veranstaltet wird, finde ich unmöglich. Wer von Euch glaubt tatsächlich, allen die eigene Warheit überstülpen zu dürfen? #c


----------



## Raubfischfischer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte mal kurz nachfragen wie das Entnahmeverbot für die Region Limburg, speziell Roermond und die Maasseen geregelt ist  da mir des öfteren Angler aufgefallen sind die Hechte und Zander mit nach Hause nehmen.
Weiß jemand etwas zu dieser Regelung für diese Gegend???

mfG Raubfischfischer


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ich fahre jetzt schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr nach Holland,früher habe ich dort so einige Urlaube verbracht.Für mich ist es jedenfalls normal wärend eines solchen Urlaubs mal einen Hecht oder auch einen Zander schön in Alu verpackt auf den Grill zu legen.Allerdings bin ich auch früher nicht zur Nahrungsbeschaffung dort hin gereist! Wenn ich jetzt diese Entwicklung sehe,so ist für mich klar:Holland nein danke!
Wegen mir sollen die dort mit ihren Grabenhechten glücklich werden,und die Deutschen
Drillprofis und Fotoangler,die so etwas anscheinend gut heißen,ebenso.
Ich kann mein Geld auch in andere Urlaubsländer tragen.

Taxidermist


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ja, kannst du ja.
Kann nur sagen, wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, muss man ja nicht da rüber fahren. Aber die niederländischen Bestaände an Raubfisch sind nun mal erste klasse, man kann sich jetzt überlegen warum das so ist...
Und JA, ich hätte solche verhältnisse auch gern in Deutschland, aber naja... Die deutsche Mentalität ist eben eine andere. Hier wied angeln von manchen weniger als Hobby, und mehr als Nahrungserwerb gesehen...

Ach ja, Hecht ist meines Wissens nach auch in Roermond geschützt.


----------



## Snoek (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du ja.
> Kann nur sagen, wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, muss man ja nicht da rüber fahren. Aber die niederländischen Bestaände an Raubfisch sind nun mal erste klasse, man kann sich jetzt überlegen warum das so ist...
> Und JA, ich hätte solche verhältnisse auch gern in Deutschland, aber naja... Die deutsche Mentalität ist eben eine andere. Hier wied angeln von manchen weniger als Hobby, und mehr als Nahrungserwerb gesehen...
> 
> Ach ja, Hecht ist meines Wissens nach auch in Roermond geschützt.



daß man nicht muß,wenn man nicht will ist doch wohl jedem klar|rolleyes.man muß sich aber fragen,wie man das angeln eigentlich betrachtet.die einen sagen,es ist tierquälerei,die anderen argumentieren der fischfang gehört zum nahrungserwerb.ich für meinen teil versuche das unangenehme mit dem nützlichen zu verbinden indem ich den mittelweg suche.willst du mir jetzt schreiben,daß dein hobby tierquälerei ist und du spaß daran hast fische mit vernarbten mäulern und abgeschnittenen haken zu fangen???;+;+und jetzt komm mir bloß nicht mit dem argument,fische sein schmerzunemfindlich|bigeyes|bigeyes.bin gespannt auf deine antwort#h
snoek


----------



## hans 58 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Man könnte meinen, Ihr tragt die Landedelijke Lijst van Viswatern nur als Ballast mit Euch rum|kopfkrat

Versucht es doch mal mit lesen #4 , 

steht alles drin, Schwarz auf Weiß #6


----------



## zander55 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Bin zwar nicht gefragt, antworte aber trotzdem auf deine Frage. Angeln ist mein Hobby, zum Nahrungserwerb brauch ich nicht angeln, wenn ich Fisch essen will geh ich in den Supermarkt und kauf mir Fischstäbchen. Da ich nur mit Kunstködern fische halten sich die Verletzungen für den Fisch im Rhamen, ein zu tiefes schlucken ist fast unmöglich und die Verletzungen die duch den Haken entstehen sollten schnell verheilen. Wer es nicht mit dem Gewissen vereinbaren kann das er den Fisch verletzt hat sich in meinen Augen das falsche Hobby ausgesucht denn das ist wenn mit Haken fischt nun mal unvermeidbar.


----------



## Snoek (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



hans 58 schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, Ihr tragt die Landedelijke Lijst van Viswatern nur als Ballast mit Euch rum|kopfkrat
> 
> Versucht es doch mal mit lesen #4 ,
> 
> steht alles drin, Schwarz auf Weiß #6



was steht den zum beispiel ueber hecht und karpfen drinn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ich denke, dass man das differenzieren muss, es geht hier ja nicht um eine c&r Diskussion... Sondern um die Verhältnisse in den Niederlanden. Und die Hechtbestände dort sind nun mal besser, als in allen Gewässern, die ich in Deutschland je befischt habe. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Schutzmaßnahmen dort im allgemeinen ja fruchten müssen. 

Ich meine, ich gehe ja angeln, um auch ab und zu mal nen Fisch zu fangen, da fange ich doch lieber einen, der schon einmal gefangen wurde, als gar keinen. (das mit den abgeschnittenen Haken, und vernarbten Mäulern lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor, weil ich sowas noch nicht erlebt habe...)

Bei der Sache mit dem Schmerz muss man auch zwischen Schmerz und Stress unterscheiden...

Was mich hier nur etwas aufregt, ist, dass man das Gefühl bekommt, dass manche von den mitschreibern hier entweder gar nicht in den Niederlanden fischen, oder die dort erlassenen Gesetze in frage stellen, und sich nicht daran halten wollen. Und man kann ja deutsche Gesetze nicht wahrlos auf andere Länder übertragen wie es einem passt. Wenn ich mit über 120 km/h auf einer niederländischen Autobahn kann ich ja auch nicht sagen, dass das alles Quatsch ist, weil ich in Deutschland so schnell fahren darf wie ich will.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

|good:Carphunter





Gruß Wilhelm|laola:


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



zander55 schrieb:


> Angeln ist mein Hobby, zum Nahrungserwerb brauch ich nicht angeln, wenn ich Fisch essen will geh ich in den Supermarkt und kauf mir Fischstäbchen.



Auch ich bin nicht gefragt worden, aber da kann ich echt nicht mehr an mich halten...

Mal durchgespielt:
Als Angler habe ich eines der besten Lebensmittel gefangen, die Art ist nicht bedroht, und ich hab Lust Fisch zu essen. Soweit ok?

Dann setze ich diesen Fisch zurück und kauf mir dann Fischstäbchen im Billigsupermarkt, welche von irgendeinem illegalen Fischtrawler gefangen würden und elendig verreckt sind??? 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## zander55 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Wenn ich mich an die C&R Pflicht halte die es an einigen Gewässern numal gibt geht es nicht anders und selbst wenn ich die Fische mitnehmen dürfte würde ich es nicht machen. Denn Süßwasserfische schmecken meiner Meinung nicht, und wenn ich dann mal fisch esse was vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal im Jahr vorkommt gibt es Fischstäbchen.
  Aber das hat nicht mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier zu tun also wieder OT Leute…


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen ähnlichen (eigentlich den gleichen) Tröt aufgemacht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68237
Der wurde allerdings sehr schnell dicht gemacht, da sich mal wieder alle in den Köppen hatten....
Und dieser Treath ist gerade auch auf dem besten Weg dahin....

Ich betreibe mitlerweile auch C + R bei Hechten, (die 5 Zander die ich im Jahr fange nehme ich mit) aber ich akzeptiere auch andere Meinungen...

Aber wenn in bestimmten Regionen in NL gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist das Hechte zurückgesetzt werden müssen, dann ist das so*.*
Egal welcher Meinung man gerade ist. Jedem ist freigestellt, wo er angelt.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> was steht den zum beispiel ueber hecht und karpfen drinn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Kommt wieder auf die Region an.
In Limburg z. B. ist es verboten  Hechte  im Besitz zu haben, je Angeltag sind 2 Zander frei. Im Julianakanaal sind auch Karpfen, Barben etc. direkt nach dem Fang wieder zurück zu setzen. 

Steht alles in der Landeslijke List. Ist zwar Niederländisch aber sehr verständlich.


----------



## hans 58 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> was steht den zum beispiel ueber hecht und karpfen drinn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Aus Deinem Wohnort entnehme ich einfach mal, das für Dich die Fed Oost Nederlande oder Groningen -Drenthe in Betracht kommt.

Schau doch einfach mal auf Seite 10 oder 75 unter Bijzondere voorwaarden nach, dann hast Du zumindest schon mal ne grobe Richtung, die Details findest Du dann unter dem Gewässer, das Du beangeln möchtest, eigendlich gar nicht so schwer.

Da ich in der Region nicht angel und es auch nicht vor habe, lasse ich die Seiten einfach aus 

Ich informiere mich lieber über die Gewässer, die ich selber beangeln möchte, halte mich an die geschriebenen Gesetze und fahre echt gut dabei.
Schade finde ich nur, das diese leidige Diskussion hier eigendlich keinen Nährwert ( Informationsgehalt ) hat#q


----------



## Snoek (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin nicht gefragt worden, aber da kann ich echt nicht mehr an mich halten...
> 
> Mal durchgespielt:
> Als Angler habe ich eines der besten Lebensmittel gefangen, die Art ist nicht bedroht, und ich hab Lust Fisch zu essen. Soweit ok?
> ...



das hat er ja nicht gesehen bzw.zu verantworten.dann kann das ja auch nicht so schlimm sein#q#q ich für meinen teil kann sagen,daß ich1. angeln gehe weil es mir spaß macht.2.ich esse gerne selbstgefangenen fisch.fischstäbchen kaufe ich nicht,unter anderem aus o.genanntem grund.3.kann ich leute nicht verstehen,die,nur weil sie einen fisch sehen oder streicheln wollen zur angel greifen.sie können genau so gut in den zoo gehen.was glaubst du wohl wie das maul eines karpfens aussieht,der schon mehrere male gefangen wurde,was ja in vereinsteichen nicht selten der fall ist|uhoh:#d4.suche ich, wie bereits gesagt,den goldenen mittelweg.
da ich allround angler bin,fische ich nicht nur mit kunstködern.ich kann daher nicht auf teufel komm raus jeden fisch wieder zurücksetzen,will es auch gar nicht.ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür.das ist halt meine einstellung.ich habe schon wettangeln gesehen,wo nach dem wiegen oder zählen alle fische wieder schwimmen durften.etliche sind elendig verreckt.aber das muß alles wohl so sein.und im grunde ist es das gleiche wie c&r.und wenn dann alle schön ihre hechte und zander gestreichelt,und wieder releast haben kommt der berufsfischer und streichelt sich auch.aber den bauch vor lachen:q:q
eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob der hecht überall in nl geschont ist.schon interessant wie man hier von hölsken auf stöcksken kommt:vik::vik:

gruß snoek#h


----------



## hans 58 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> ....
> eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob der hecht überall in nl geschont ist.schon interessant wie man hier von hölsken auf stöcksken kommt:vik::vik:
> 
> gruß snoek#h



Um es einfach auf den Punkt zu bringen und Deine Frage zu beantworten:


Nein!!!!!!

In ca der hälfte der Federationen ist das Zurücksetzen gefordert, in der anderen Hälfte nicht.

Allerdings bestehen dort örtliche Bestimmungen für die einzelnen Gewässer, die davon abweichen !!!


----------



## hans 58 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

PS: um diese Frage zu beantworten, muß man wie ich schon sagte nur etwas lesen und sich nicht in unzähligen Beiträgen über das Für und Wieder von Fischstäbchen austauschen:v

|wavey: Zander55

Als klassischer Nachkomme der McD Generation kann ich verstehen, das Du gerne Fischstäbchen ist, #6

Ich stehe da mehr auf Hausmannskost :k


----------



## gimli (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Snoek schrieb:


> das hat er ja nicht gesehen bzw.zu verantworten.dann kann das ja auch nicht so schlimm sein#q#q ich für meinen teil kann sagen,daß ich1. angeln gehe weil es mir spaß macht.2.ich esse gerne selbstgefangenen fisch.fischstäbchen kaufe ich nicht,unter anderem aus o.genanntem grund.3.kann ich leute nicht verstehen,die,nur weil sie einen fisch sehen oder streicheln wollen zur angel greifen.sie können genau so gut in den zoo gehen.was glaubst du wohl wie das maul eines karpfens aussieht,der schon mehrere male gefangen wurde,was ja in vereinsteichen nicht selten der fall ist|uhoh:#d4.suche ich, wie bereits gesagt,den goldenen mittelweg.
> da ich allround angler bin,fische ich nicht nur mit kunstködern.ich kann daher nicht auf teufel komm raus jeden fisch wieder zurücksetzen,will es auch gar nicht.ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür.das ist halt meine einstellung.ich habe schon wettangeln gesehen,wo nach dem wiegen oder zählen alle fische wieder schwimmen durften.etliche sind elendig verreckt.aber das muß alles wohl so sein.und im grunde ist es das gleiche wie c&r.und wenn dann alle schön ihre hechte und zander gestreichelt,und wieder releast haben kommt der berufsfischer und streichelt sich auch.aber den bauch vor lachen:q:q
> eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob der hecht überall in nl geschont ist.
> 
> gruß snoek#h



Ein schönes Statement, welches du hier von deiner Person, bzw. deiner Einstellung,  niedergeschrieben hast. Allerdings ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass man sich an die Gesetze und Bestimmungen halten sollte. Es ist dabei absolut togal, ob man diese gut findet, oder nicht.

Hält man sich nicht daran, so läuft man nämlich Gefahr, wegen seiner Übertretungen zu Recht bestraft zu werden. Das ist übrigens nicht nur in den Niederlanden der Fall, sondern gilt dieses wohl in jedem Land, das eine eigene, souveräne Gesetzgebung besitzt.

Was du über Wettangeln schreibst, mag durchaus zutreffend sein. Es legitimiert aber in keinster Weise die Ignoranz von Bestimmungen, die nicht in dein anglerisches Verständnis passen. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Imageschaden, den man mit solch ignorierender Handlungsweise, seinen anderen (deutschen) Angelkollegen antut.

Gleiches gilt auch für deine immer wiederkehrenden Anspielungen auf die Berufsfischer. Dazu habe ich aber auch schon etwas geschrieben. Es sind innerniederländische Angelegenheiten deren Lösung den betreffenden Beteiligten (Legislative/Verbände) obliegen sollten. Sicherlich kannst du darauf mit Verständnislosigkeit, die ich übrigens teile, hinweisen, allerdings legitimiert es dich auch nicht einen *verangelten Fisch* zum Verzehr, verbotener Weise, mitzunehmen, nur um ihn nicht einem Berufsfischer überlassen zu wollen, wenn es denn möglich ist.

Ein niederländischer Angler hat sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn du waidgerecht handelst. Allerdings wird die Mitnahme einem Kontrolleur, oder der Polizei, schwer zu vermitteln sein.

In D muss man *einen solchen Fisch*, wenn er in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde, waidgerecht töten und vergraben! Auch hier wäre, bei Mitnahme, eine Erklärung schwer erklärbar.


			
				Snoek schrieb:
			
		

> schon interessant wie man hier von hölsken auf stöcksken kommt:vik::vik:


Ich hoffe, es ist nicht nur verschleiernd gemeint, sondern dass du ein wenig darüber nachdenkst, was hier fast Alle meinen.


----------



## gimli (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



			
				hans 58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe da mehr auf Hausmannskost



Meinereiner auch. :q


----------



## hans 58 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Sorry Gimlin |engel:

Aber das was Du aus dem Posting von Snoek interpretiert hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen|kopfkrat

Was du geschrieben hast, ist in meinen Augen richtig, aber der Bezug auf das Posting von Snoek empfinde ich es nicht als richtig.#t



> Ich hoffe, es ist nicht nur verschleiernd gemeint, sondern dass du ein wenig darüber nachdenkst, was hier fast Alle meinen.


1. Was denken hier alle;+

2. worüber soll man nachdenken ( Fischstäbchen oder ....|bigeyes )


Wie ich schon zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, und damit trete ich wohl niemanden auf den Schlips!
Wer sich an die *geschriebenen* Gesetze ( für uns Angler die Lijst van Viswateren ) hält, der angelt in den NL entspannt und hat weder mit den niederländischen Sportsfreunden noch mit der Obrigkeit Probleme:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



hans 58 schrieb:


> 1. Was denken hier alle;+


 
Ich vermute mal das hier:




Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aber wenn in bestimmten Regionen in NL gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist das Hechte zurückgesetzt werden müssen, dann ist das so*.*
> Egal welcher Meinung man gerade ist. Jedem ist freigestellt, wo er angelt.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

|good:

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## hans 58 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Ich vermute mal das hier:


 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Tommi-Engel* 

 
_Aber wenn in bestimmten Regionen in NL gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist das Hechte zurückgesetzt werden müssen, dann ist das so*.*
Egal welcher Meinung man gerade ist. Jedem ist freigestellt, wo er angelt.


Ganau so sehe ich es #6

und wenn ich der Meinung bin, ich möchte den Fisch zurücketzen, dann kann ich es ohne Probleme tun:vik:

Tun wir doch nicht so, als wenn wir als deutsche Angler nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung in die Niederlande fahren #6

Aber auch ein selbst gefangener Zander ist zB eine lecker  Mahlzeit
#6
_


----------



## steve 09 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

HALLO 
also das mit dem Setzkescher wurde bei uns auch geändert wegen dem Tierschutz oder so 
PS. ein Fisch habe ich auch  zurückgesetzt ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben.


----------



## fun4real (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

hallo leute...also erstmal finde ich es klasse das hier themen so ausdiskutiert werden !! daumen hoch#6
also zu der sache mit den beufsfischern in nl muss ich gestehn das ist schon manchmal ärgerlich ABER mehr als gucken und kopfschütteln ist nun mal nicht drin wer dann meint aus frusst einen fisch mitzunehmen ist für mich ein ignorant oberster klasse ...wie gesagt ich kann verstehn wenn man frusst schiebt ....aber ich finde es in ordung das die leute (dessen existenzen nunmal auf dem fischen beruht ) dort vorteile geniessen ..denn das läuft dort schon seid generationen so ..und wir DEUTSCHEN  als GASTANGLER haben uns dem zu fügen !!!!!!dafür geniessen wir tolle fischreiche gewässer dort gegen wenig baares!!!!stell euch vor diese gesetzte wären in deutschland und die holländer würden solche argumente hier setzten ..."EH die deutschen berufsfischer dürfen alles mitnehmen da nehm ich auch einen mit" was meinst du was wir deutschen im dreieck ticken würden ?!!?!?!?und keiner würde hier die klappe aufreissen wenn es sich um UNSERE BERUFSFISCHER handeln würde denke ich .....lange rede kurzer sinn ...ihr seid gäste verhaltet euch so und respektiert andere gesetze auch wenn sie euch nicht logisch erscheinen ...eure kinder sollen auch nach euch noch so tolle seen und flüsse dort vorfinden  wenn ihr sie mit zum angeln nehmt ...so und nu pack ich die angel ein und dann gehts ab nach holland....UND WEHE HIER MAULT MICH JETZT EINER AN !!!! HAHAHAHAH nein quatsch ICH kann kritik vertrageN.....für rechtschreibfehler übernehm ich keine haftung !!:vik::m


----------



## joopie (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Zur Hechtmitnahme ist das im vispas wie eigentlich alles, recht einfach geregelt.
"Es ist verboten gefangene Hechte mitzunehmen. Jeder Hecht ist tot oder lebendig zurückzusetzen.
Ausnahme:
Es ist der Liste der viswater zu einem Wasser ausdrücklich erlaubt Hechte mitzunehmen.
Das sind die Regeln an die man sich zu halten hat. 
Was soll denn da noch groß diskutiert werden?

Zu den Berufsfischern:
Da ja alle Inhaber eines vispas in Vereinen oder Verbänden organisiert sind, wäre das einfach zu lösen.
Der Berufsfischer erhält nämlich von den Vereinen oder Verbänden die vergunning um seinen Beruf auszuüben.
Wenn diese vergunning nicht mehr vergeben wird, hat sich ein eventuelles Problem mit den Berufsfischern erledigt.
:vik:


----------



## carphunter85 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

mann, bin ich froh, dass es an "meinen" gewässern keine Berufsfischer gibt.

Aber das was ich da grad von fun4real gelesen habe, ist das beste seid langem, echt große klasse!!!


----------



## fun4real (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

:ldanke carphunter das treibt mir ja glatt die scharmesröte ins gesicht....aber gut wenns richtig angekommen ist .......petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:vik:


----------



## gimli (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



> Der Berufsfischer erhält nämlich von den Vereinen oder Verbänden die vergunning um seinen Beruf auszuüben.



Meiner bisherigen Auffassung nach, war es eher umgekehrt der Fall, da die Vereine/Verbände große Probleme damit haben, ein Berufsfischereirecht finanziell auszukaufen.

Ich finde deine Darstellung sehr interessant. Kannst du da sachliche Hinweise liefern?


----------



## fun4real (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

wow seid einem tag keine message in dem mich einer anmault wegen meiner nachricht ...sauber hehe


----------



## joopie (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

@gimli
Der HSV den Helder hat am Nordkoop fast alle Gewässer in eigener Pacht incl. des Noord-Holland Kanals. Die restlichen Gewässer sind in den Händen kleinerer Vereine.
Seit Einführung des vispas 2007 sind in Noord Holland fast alle Gewässer, ausser abgeschlossener Teiche, in den Händen der Vereine oder Verbände und werden über diese auch bewirtschaftet.
So war z.B. das Amstelmeer bis Ende 2006 Wasser der Krone und wurde durch den Deichgraf verwalet. Seit dem 01.01.2007 wurde das Gewässer auf den HSV Wieringen übertragen.
 Als logische Folge ergibt sich, dass der Inhaber der Fischrechte auch an Berufsfischer Erlaubnisse ausgeben darf.
Der HSV den Helder macht das übrigens in einem Topgewässer, der "oude veer" in Anna Paulowna!


----------



## mike_w (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo,
ich finde, dass hier eine Frage zu kurz kommt:

Warum haben die Holländer vor einigen Jahren C&R eingeführt?

Früher war Holland extrem liberal und wer etwas Fisch entnehmen wollte wurde noch nicht einmal schief angesehen.

Aber dann nahm die Anzahl der Deutschen (und der deutschen Einwanderer aus dem Osten) in Holland massiv zu. Billiges und unkompliziertes Angeln ohne Prüfung. Damit stieg auch der Entnahmedruck gewaltig, was den Holländern ziemlich auf den Senkel ging. Die Deutschen haben nunmal den Nimbus des Fleischmachers und nicht des gemäßigten Hobbyfischers. Egal ob damals in Irland, Norwegen, Holland und Spanien (Zander in Spanien)
Die Holländer haben sich das einige Jahre hilflos angeschaut und langsam stieg der Druck auf die Verbände. 

Die heutigen Regelungen sind daher als eine Art Notwehrreaktion der Holländer zu sehen. 
Und wenn ich die Zustände bei uns an den Rheinhäfen und beim Dorschangeln am Ostseestrand bei Fehmarn sehe, wünsche ich mir manchmal so eine Regelung auch bei uns.

Heute haben wir ja die tolle Situation, dass wir die Zustände in Holland und Deutschland in der Grenzregion direkt vergleichen  können und wählen können, ob wir den Fisch entnehmen dürfen und kaum was fangen (Deutschland) oder reichlich fangen und nichts entnehmen dürfen (Holland).

Ich fahre deswegen bevorzugt nach Holland.


----------



## mike_w (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hab zu dieser "Notwehrsituation" in Holland noch folgenden Artikel gefunden. Echt der Hammer. Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/archiv.htm

Aktuell: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer
Quelle: De Telegraafuitsers vissen hier binnenwateren leeg. Veröffentlicht am Donnerstag, den 24.Mai 2007
Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederlanduitsers vissen hier binnenwateren leeg. Veröffentlicht am Donnerstag, den 24.Mai 2007

Die Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der Regeln kommt zu kurz.

BILTHOVEN – Der Fischbestand in den niederländischen Binnengewässern kommt durch große Gruppen deutscher Sportfischer polnischer und russischer Herkunft, die massenhaft die Regeln der Sportfischer übertreten, in ernsthafte Gefahr.

Die östlichen Nachbarn setzen den Fisch nicht zurück, aber schlagen die gefangenen Exemplare mit Holz- und Eisenstücken tot. Sie achten nicht auf das Maß des Fangs, benutzen pro Person mehr als zwei Angeln und nehmen manchmal lebenden Fisch in Plastiktaschen mit. Die Sportvisserij Nederland, die übergeordnete Interessenvereinung der Sportfischer in unserem Land läutet die Notglocken wegen dieser Bilder die sich vor allem an Bächen und Flüssen in Overijssel, aber auch an den Ufern des IJsselmeers abspielen. Pressesprecher Onno Terlouw: “Es muss eine strengere Krontrolle stattfinden, denn die Grenzen die wir normal finden, werden vielfach übertreten. Das ist purer Vandalismus. Unsere Gewässer werden so leer gefischt. Der Fischbestand wird durch diesen Schaden beeinträchtigt.“Die deutschen Fischer fahren vielleicht 200 Kilometer um hier zu fischen und haben es vor allen auf Brassen abgesehen. Das machen sie in unserem Land, weil dort viele Fischgewässer sind, der benötigte VISpas billiger ist und die Regeln weniger streng sind. Nach Meinung der Sportvisserij Nederland sind es schätzungsweise mittlerweile 40.000 die zusätzlich zu den 600.000 niederländischen Sportfischern kommen.

Bedroht
Der Aussendienstbeamte Marinus Klein von der Sportfederatie Oost-Nederland stellt fest, dass die Kontrolle im Vechtdal, wo die Angler aus Deutschland es nicht so genau mit den Regeln nehmen, streng ist. „Längs der Regge und der IJssel zum Beispiel“, sagt er. “Ausserhalb der Region ist mehr Patrouille nötig.” Die Strenge ist nötig, weil einer von Kleins Kollegen mit dem Messer bedroht wurde. „Da sind wilde Figuren bei“, so Klein, „die andere Auffassungen vom Fischfang haben als wir. Der Fisch wird nicht zurückgeworfen, bloß aber zum Verzehr.“ Die Polizei IJsselland sieht eine Zunahme des Anteils ausländischer Angler. „Sie kommen ein Wochenende angeln, oft in großen Gruppen. Wir schreiben mehr Anzeigen, aber es sind nicht allein die östlichen Nachbarn die Übertretungen begehen“, so eine Pressesprecherin.

Übersetzt
Terlouw sagt, dass die Regeln verschärft werden, wenn sich diese Art von Übertretungen erhöhen. Nun können Angler fünfzehn Fische mitnehmen. Diese Anzahl wird wahrscheinlich verringert werden, erwartet er. Darüber wird mit den betroffenen Angelsportfederaties beraten. Mittlerweile sind Broschüren über das Sportvischen in Deutsch, Polnisch und Russisch übersetzt worden. „Dann können die, die die Regeln übertreten nicht sagen, dass sie unsere Regeln nicht kennen, wie ziemlich oft geschieht.“, so Terlouw.

Anmerkung der Sportvisserij Nederland
Im Gegensatz was man aus dem oben stehenden Bericht schließen kann, hält sich nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von unseren östlichen Nachbarn nicht an unsere Sportfischerregeln. Der übergroße Teil geht damit ordentlich um. Wenn das Problem größer wird, wird Sportvisserij Nederland, im Zusammenarbeit mit den kontrollierenden Instanzen passende Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Anmerkungen:
Im Laufe des Tages habe ich beim De Telegraaf auf diesen Artikel in niederländischer Sprache geantwortet. Am Abend rudert die Sportvisserij Nederland plötzlich mit ihrer Note (Anmerkung) unter ihrem veröffentlichen Beitrag zurück und relativiert. Oder ist es doch eine Nuss?


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Kenne Snoek schon seit der Grundschulzeit. Echt ein netter Kerl und ganz bestimmt kein Kochtopfangler. Haben schon viele gemeinsame Angeltouren unternommen und auch so manche Reise. Aber so wie Du gimli ( früher Wedaufischer und Moderator dieses Forums für alle die ihn nicht kennen ) ihn hier darstellst habe ich den ja noch gar nicht kennengelernt. Ist schon erstaunlich wie die mentalen Fähigkeiten mit einer eigenen Homepage steigen. Ferndiagnostik der inneren Seele und Einstellung eines Menschen. Hut ab! Vielleicht wirst Du ja mal eines Tages der NEXT URI ...


----------



## joopie (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo zusammen,
am Wochenende war ich mal wieder in Holland und habe mal meine holländischen Freunde speziell zum Thema Hechtfischen befragt.
Bis in die 70er Jahre war die Entnahme von Hechten in Holland eigentlich kein Thema, weil der Hecht dort bis heute noch garnicht als Speisefisch angesehen wird (Karpfen auch) und dem entsprechend selten entnommen wurde.
Mit Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung schwappte dann die "Deutsche Anglerwelle" nach Holland. Insbesondere in den leicht zu erreichenden Grenzgebieten wurde dann jedem Schuppentier was auf die Rübe geknallt. Daher kamen dann die "Restriktionen".

Der "normale" Holländer lacht sich übrigens über C&R kaputt, weil der selbst gerne Fisch isst und seine Zander auch mitnimmt.
Man darf das nicht mit den "Zeitungsfischern" verwechseln, die von ihrem Job leben und deswegen ein verbissenes C&R hochhalten.
|bigeyes


----------



## gimli (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo lieber Tiffy,

ob du Snoek schon seit der Grundschulzeit kennst und du schon viele gemeinsame Angeltouren mit ihm unternommen hast, ist eigentlich vollkommen Banane, sagt herzlich wenig aus und trägt zum eigentlichen Thema überhaupt nichts bei.

Deutlicher ist da schon Snoek’s folgendes Statement:


> ich kann daher nicht auf teufel komm raus jeden fisch wieder zurücksetzen,*will es auch gar nicht*.



Was du dann so alles in meine Antwort hineininterpretierst ist schon absolut erstaunlich.

Deine Einschätzung meiner angeblich gestiegenen mentalen Fähigkeiten in einen Zusammenhang mit einer eigenen Homepage zu sehen, ist nicht nur einfach am Thema vorbei, sondern ein fragwürdiger Versuch, als Moderator, ein hier relativ sachlich geführtes Thema durch Einbringung persönlicher Animositäten zu vergiften.

Der Sinn der dahinter steht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Das hängt aber vielleicht mit deiner Neigung zum Konsum unglaubwürdiger Unterhaltungsshows zusammen, die ich allerdings nicht mit dir teile.


----------



## fun4real (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

OH MAN HABT IHR NIX BESSERES ZU TUN ALS EUCH MIT DEM NACKTEN ARSCH INS GESICHT ZU SPRINGEN::KOMMT RUNTER TRINKT EIN GLAS MILCH UND LASST EURE POWER AN DEN RUTEN AUS .....HIMMELHERRGOTT.....mann kanns auch echt totquatschen...meinungen wurden nun gesagt und dann is gut ..also ans ohrläppchen fassen und dann alle zusammen ...WUUUUUUUHHHHHHSAAAAAAAA.......:vik:


----------



## Jogibär (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Tja, wenn sich jetzt schon MODs und ehemalige MODs in die Wolle kriegen|kopfkrat#d 

Traurig, traurig...
Und vor allem was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun????????????


----------



## Tiffy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hab mich nicht in die Wolle bekommen. Nur meine Meinung geschrieben. Hab 'ne passende Antwort bekommen und gut ist jetzt.  Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Snoek (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

hallo zusammen 
erst mal besten dank an *tiffy*,der,was die karakterrisierung meiner person und die einstellung zum angeln betrifft,mich,gaube ich zumindest,im rechten licht dargestellt hat.#h
nun zu dir*gimli*,ich hatte es schon mal in einem früherem posting zu diesem thema bereits ironischer weise erwähnt,daß es mich erstaunt,wie man hier von hölzken auf stöcksken kommt.du magst recht damit haben,daß es nichts mit dem thema zu tun hat,wenn tiffy unter anderem erwähnt,daß er mich bereits aus der schulzeit kennt und wir schon manches mal zum angeln gefahren sind.und du hast mit sicherheit auch recht damit,daß man sich als gast im ausland an die dort geltenden gesetze und regeln halten muß,da man sonst zu recht bestraft wird.das weiß ich,denn ich bin ja nicht blöde.|bigeyes mir stößt nur ein wenig sauer auf,daß du dich hier wie ein neunmal kluger oberlehrer aufspielst und glaubst anderen leuten erzählen zu müssen,wie sie sich im ausland zu verhalten haben.das hat auch nichts mit dem thema zu tun.|kopfkrat was ich ebenfalls als eine riesen sauerei von dir empfinde,ist die tatsache,daß du dir einfach aus meinem posting ein zitat herauspickst,welches meine einstellung zum angeln in einem völlig anderem licht stellt.auch dies hat ganz sicher nichts mit dem thema zu tun und ist für mich unterste schublade.wenn das deine art ist eine sachliche diskusion zu führen,dann gute nacht.|gr:
ich denke,hiermit ist alles gesagt bez.geschrieben.ich habe dem nichts hinzu zufügen

snoek


----------



## gimli (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Nun zu dir Snoek,

Richtigstellung: Ich habe mir nicht einfach ein Zitat aus deinem Posting herausgepickt, sondern nur das Zitat, das eine Kernaussage beinhaltet:


> ich kann daher nicht auf teufel komm raus jeden fisch wieder zurücksetzen,*will es auch gar nicht*.


Das ist und bleibt Tatsache, die beschreibt, dass du vorsätzlich handelst - handeln willst.

Darauf habe ich dir dann "oberlehrerhaft", um deinen Jargon zu bleiben, geantwortet und festgestellt, dass deine Einstellung sich wohl schwerlich mit bestehenden Bestimmungen und Gesetzen, in diesem Fall die der Niederlande, vereinbaren lässt.

Deine Meinung Angelkollegen gegenüber, die sich gesetzeskonform verhalten und/oder auch C&R zu eigen machen hast du ebenfalls unmissverständlich dargelegt:





> 3.kann ich leute nicht verstehen,die,nur weil sie einen fisch sehen oder streicheln wollen zur angel greifen.sie können genau so gut in den zoo gehen.


Eine Charakterisierung deiner Person liegt mir absolut fern und ist auch keinesfalls nötig, denn du hast deine Charakterisierung schon selbst vorgenommen:





> *das ist halt meine einstellung*


Was du im Nachhinein empfindest ist mir ehrlich gesagt absolut togal, nur solltest du dich an deine Beiträge und Äußerungen auch erinnern und dazu stehen was du geschrieben hast.

So, ich habe fertig.
Prettige dag!


----------



## Snoek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

sorry gimli,
ich kann das,was du geschrieben hast nicht ganz nachvollziehen.natürlich kann ich mich an das erinnern was ich geschrieben habe und dazu stehe ich auch.ich habe nämlich weder alzheimer noch bin ich ein wendehals.aber ich verstehe nicht ganz,warum du geziehlt zitate meines postings,und damit völlig aus dem zusammenhang herausholst,und damit die tatsachen verdrehst.hut ab,das ist wohl eine spezialität von dir.ich habe in diesem tread eindeutig erwähnt,daß ich gefangene hechte gewöhnlich,bis auf wenige ausnahmen,wieder zurücksetze.ich habe ebenfalls erwähnt ,daß ich als*allroundangler* nicht jeden fisch zurücksetzen kann und nicht will.wenn ich z.b.auf aal fische fällt es mir nicht im traum ein gefangene aale mit geschluckten haken wieder zurückzusetzen.die kernaussage,wie du es nennst,bez.der sinn des zitates,ist damit meiner meinung nach völlig aus dem zusammenhang und damit auch wohl missverständlich rübergekommen.wenn du schon andere postings zitierst,dann zitiere sie auch ganz,und nicht nur in halben sätzen,weil sie dir besser in dein schema passen.übrigens ist mir auch tatal togal,um in auch in deinem jargon zu bleiben,was du von mir hälst oder denkst.ich kann es nur nicht leiden,wenn durch weglassen von informationen oder geschriebenen sätzen  hier offensichtlich geziehlt leser von dir fehlgeleitet werden und somit einen falschen eindruck von mir bekommen.
so jetzt habe ich auch fertig.

snoek


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Meine Güte, ich verstehe diese ganze C@R-Scheiss-Diskussion überhaupt nicht!!!

Es ist des Anglers gutes Recht - und dies besagen die hollandischen Gesetze /Angelgesetze - gefangenen Fisch entsprechend der Größe/Menge zu entnehmen, wenn dies an dem Gewässer erlaubt ist!

Warum muss man sich dann rechtfertigen oder muss teilweise nen schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man nen Zander oder sonstwas mit nach Hause nimmt, nur weil 3 andere Angler dies eben nicht machen würden???

Um mal Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen:
Ich pfeife doch keinen Autofahrer an, der auf der Autobahn bei Richtgeschwindigkeit 130 mit 170 über die Bahn fährt, nur weil ich keine Lust habe, schneller zu fahren...

Ich für meinen Teil verdiene nicht viel Geld, habe Wohnung, Auto usw. 
Wenn ich ab und an mal "rüber" fahre, nehm ich auch nen Zander mit nach Hause, um den zu essen, weil er mir schmeckt!
Ob ICH den Fisch jetzt mit nach Hause nehme oder zum nächsten Fischmarkt fahre und mir dort einen kaufe ist doch wurscht! 
Wahrscheinlich ist der Fisch aus dem gleichen Gewässer, also ist es doch Jacke wie Hose, ob ich den mitnehme oder der Berufsfischer - ausser dass ich dort nochmals Geld für zahle....

Jeder soll einfach das tun, was er für richtig hält, so lang er sich an bestehende Gesetze hält!!!
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich hier oder am Gewässer mit "andersdenkenden" Anglern streitet. Wir haben doch alle dasselbe Hobby, Angeln in der Natur...

Ich für meinen Teil angel nicht oft, aber auf einen entspannten Angelausflug freue ich mich immer und will mir nicht die Laune verderben lassen - vorallem nicht, wenn ich mich an Gesetze HALTE und auch nen Fisch mitnehme....

Es kommt ja fast schon so rüber, als sei dies die Unsitte des Jahres....


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

@Hape,Eine gesunde Einstellung die ich auch teile,nur wirst du bei den Anglern die Holland
für das gelobte Land halten,nur wenige finden die das ähnlich sehen.
Übrigens noch herzlich willkommen im Board!

Taxidermist


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Hape,Eine gesunde Einstellung die ich auch teile,nur wirst du bei den Anglern die Holland
> für das gelobte Land halten,nur wenige finden die das ähnlich sehen.
> Übrigens noch herzlich willkommen im Board!
> 
> Taxidermist



Bin schon etwas länger angemeldet, lese aber meist nur mit, wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme...

Soviel kenne ich mich in Holland bzw. mit dem Hollandangeln ja auch nicht aus.

Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Großteil der Holländer den Fisch auch wieder zurücksetzt...

Ich mein, wenn ich doch gerne Fisch esse und den "umsonst" aus dem Kanal, See,Fluss bekomme, warum soll ich den denn dann teuer im Laden/auf dem Markt kaufen???


----------



## gimli (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Hallo snoek, wir sind noch nicht paar.



> und damit die tatsachen verdrehst.hut ab,das ist wohl eine spezialität von dir


Es ist weder eine Spezialität, noch wollte ich Tatsachen verdrehen.





> ich habe in diesem tread eindeutig erwähnt,daß ich gefangene hechte gewöhnlich,bis auf wenige ausnahmen,wieder zurücksetze


WO??





> ich habe ebenfalls erwähnt ,daß ich alsallroundangler nicht jeden fisch zurücksetzen kann und nicht will.


Das hast du geschrieben. Allerdings schränkst du jetzt etwas ein:


> wenn ich z.b.auf aal fische fällt es mir nicht im traum ein gefangene aale mit geschluckten haken wieder zurückzusetzen.


Warum??





> die kernaussage,wie du es nennst,bez.der sinn des zitates,ist damit meiner meinung nach völlig aus dem zusammenhang und damit auch wohl missverständlich rübergekommen


Weshalb?Im Zusammenhang deines Positings sind deine Äußerungen absolut merkwürdig, denn und sie sind auch nicht aus dem Zusammenhang, gerissenen.

Dem ist aber nicht so, denn du hast sie in einem zusammenhängenden Posting geschrieben. Falls es dir nicht mehr einfällt,  hier nochmals:





> Zitat von Snoek
> das hat er ja nicht gesehen bzw.zu verantworten.dann kann das ja auch nicht so schlimm sein   ich für meinen teil kann sagen,daß ich1. angeln gehe weil es mir spaß macht.2.ich esse gerne selbstgefangenen fisch.fischstäbchen kaufe ich nicht,unter anderem aus o.genanntem grund.*3.kann ich leute nicht verstehen,die,nur weil sie einen fisch sehen oder streicheln wollen zur angel greifen.sie können genau so gut in den zoo gehen*.was glaubst du wohl wie das maul eines karpfens aussieht,der schon mehrere male gefangen wurde,was ja in vereinsteichen nicht selten der fall ist  4.suche ich, wie bereits gesagt,den goldenen mittelweg.
> da ich allround angler bin,fische ich nicht nur mit kunstködern.ich kann daher nicht auf teufel komm raus jeden fisch wieder zurücksetzen,*will es auch gar nicht*.ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür.*das ist halt meine einstellung.i*ch habe schon wettangeln gesehen,wo nach dem wiegen oder zählen alle fische wieder schwimmen durften.etliche sind elendig verreckt.aber das muß alles wohl so sein.und im grunde ist es das gleiche wie c&r.und wenn dann alle schön ihre hechte und Zander gestreichelt,und wieder releast haben kommt der berufsfischer und streichelt sich auch.aber den bauch vor lachen
> eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob der Hecht überall in nl geschont ist.
> ...





> wenn du schon andere postings zitierst,dann zitiere sie auch ganz,und nicht nur in halben sätzen,weil sie dir besser in dein schema passen.


Gerne, und immer wieder.Ja, s.o. hier ist es.


> übrigens ist mir auch tatal togal,um in auch in deinem jargon zu bleiben,was du von mir hälst oder denkst


Das es dir egal ist, was ich von dir denke, kann ich nachvollziehen und habe auch kein Problem damit. Was allerdings „tatal togal“ bedeutet, kann ich nur mit Mühe und Not in vielleicht „total egal“ übersetzen.





> ich kann es nur nicht leiden,wenn durch weglassen von informationen oder geschriebenen sätzen hier offensichtlich geziehlt leser von dir fehlgeleitet werden und somit einen falschen eindruck von mir bekommen.


Das liegt mir absolut fern. Etwas weiter oben habe ich, deinen Text zusammenhängend wiedergegeben, und nun Teilstücke deines neuen Beitrages/Textes zitiert und darauf geantwortet.

Wenn du willst, poste ich ihn auch gerne im Zusammenhang.
Aber Snoek, nur zu deiner Info. Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen dich, du kannst von mir aus tun und lassen, was immer dir beliebt. Es interessiert mich nicht. Nur und da bitte ich drum, lasse Souveränitäten,  Souveränitäten sein und akzeptiere diese, ohne Wenn und Aber.

Das ist meine Meinung, die ich keinem aufzwinge. Persönlich finde ich auch, dass manches geändert werden sollte, aber ich akzeptiere das, auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass ein Dritter der Nutznießer ist.



> so jetzt habe ich auch fertig.


Ich auch schon wieder, denn ich will nur informieren und auf Risiken hinweisen. Was der Einzelne daraus macht…

…geht mir ehrlich gesagt am A.sch vorbei.


----------



## wilhelm (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Also ich kann eins hier im Board, Speziell Angeln in den Niederlanden,nicht mehr verstehen.
Es wird eine berechtigte Frage gestellt, aber statt sachlich zu antworten artet es jedesmal in C&R und letztendlich in persönlichen Angriffen,ich würde schon Beleidigung dazu sagen aus.Außerdem wird mit zweierlei Mass gemessen ein Boarder bekommt genau für ein solches mit Verlaub "Scheißverhalten " mit Recht eine Verwarnung der andere sogar Boardmoderator macht hier fleißig mit.Bleibt doch einfach beim Thema!!

SO JETZT HABE ICH FERTIG:#q#q


----------



## wilhelm (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Nachtrag:
Es ist in den Angelpapieren eindeutig geregelt was man darf oder nicht.

Gruß
Wilhelm


----------



## Snoek (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

noch mal hallo gimli,
um nicht zu sagen,der klügere gibt nach,sage ich, du hast recht und ich habe meine ruhe.ich habe keinen bock mehr darauf so etwas kleinkariertes weiter zu durchkauen.dieses hat mit dem eigentlichen thema überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun.es gibt halt leute die antworten sachlich,und es gibt leute,so wie du,die legen jeden satz den man schreibt auf die goldwaage.ich habe hier eine klare frage gestellt und auch klar stellung zu manchen dingen bezogen.das ist glaube der sinn eines solchen forums.ich habe aber keine lust immer wieder auf stichelleien und nickelligkeiten zuantworten.seine meinung zu schreiben ist ja gut und schön und auch vollkommen in ordnung.aber immer und immer wieder in der sch... rumzurüren dazu fehlt mir das verständnis.ich denke solche postings,deine wie meine,will auch niemand wirklich lesen.da kann man ja nicht mal mehr drüber lachen.

gruß snoek#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Tiffy (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Es gibt, glaube ich, nicht viele hier im Board die länger in NL angeln wie Snoek. Da ist das doch völlig klar das man Vergleiche zieht und manche Regelungen in Frage stellt. 

Eunuchen wissen wie es geht! Die anderen können es! Es ist schön zu wissen das es jemanden in Deutschland gibt der die Regeln kennt. Hut ab! Dieses dann wie die Kreuzritter zu missionieren zeugt von dem Charakter der dahintersteht. Manche haben halt immer recht. Ich kann da gut mit leben. In den nächsten Tagen sitzen wir beiden alten Kumpels dann wieder im Boot, fangen uns ein paar schöne Fische und .... was ist eigentlich Internet ??


----------



## Snoek (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

moin tiffy,
mit dem angeln wirds auch langsam zeit.bald ist schonzeit.bis dahin sind´s nur noch 4wochen.will hoffen,daß nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt.das wird ja fast unheimlich,jedes wochenende ist was anderes:c :c

gruß snoek#h


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

Und wieder eine C & R - Geschichte hier...man man man, einige können ihre persönliche Einstellung nicht von zum Thema passenden sachlichen Argumenten trennen...naja habe ich ja auch schon gemerkt...|uhoh: Echt traurig...

Ach übrigens...ich freue mich schon wieder auf die schönen Angeltage und auf das Ausnehmen der Fische nach dem Angeln...und erst die leckere Zubereitung...mmmmmmm....*mampf, schlabber* 

Nette Grüße von
Thomas :m
------------------

*frechgrins* :q


----------



## krauthi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und wieder eine C & R - Geschichte hier.
> 
> Ach übrigens...ich freue mich schon wieder auf die schönen Angeltage und auf das Ausnehmen der Fische nach dem Angeln...und erst die leckere Zubereitung...mmmmmmm....*mampf, schlabber*
> 
> ...


 
du heizt doch  mit solchen aussagen  hier diese  diskusion  an
#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

hmm....gut erkannt ;-)  schlaumeier XDXD


----------



## Tiffy (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ganzjähriges mitnahmeverbot für hechte in holland?*

So ich mache das hier nun zu. Kommt eh nix gescheites mehr.


----------

